# Move to Castelldelfels, Vilanova, or Sant Pere de Ribes area



## Lemoncurd76 (Oct 15, 2016)

We are a family with 3 children, moving to the area below Barcelona this summer.

Before children, we have lived in Poble Nou area, but now with a young family, we want to be outside the city.

Does anybody have any experience of living here or the state schools in these areas?

We are coming for a visit in April to view some properties.

Any views of the area would be most welcome!

Thanks,
Paula x


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

I trust you are aware of the possible requirements to move here post Brexit? (30k each plus more for the children etc. etc.) unless you have a job lined up that no EU person could do.


----------



## Lemoncurd76 (Oct 15, 2016)

Thanks for the reply.

I didn't know it was 30K each. Do you mean in savings?
I thought we would have to show a certain level of income, and extra for each dependant and have our own health care.

Also, I wasn't aware of the 'job that no EU national can do' My husband is planning on looking for a job once there. He is high level in UX, and has lots of experience that Spanish market doesn't have yet, but I can't imagine anyone does a job that NO Eu person cannot do (

I was hoping we'd get until the end of 2020 and by then will have secured work visa etc


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Well with Theresa May asking the EU for an extension of Article 50 with a view to the
UK leaving the EU on Sunday 30th June ( instead of Friday 29th March ) maybe this
might dovetail nicely for your summer move ( assuming TM's request is approved and
everything )

Although still a pity you couldn't move earlier if you saw this coming, unless you assumed
the Withdrawal Agreement would be approved and have no rush moving during 
the Transition period ?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Lemoncurd76 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> I didn't know it was 30K each. Do you mean in savings?
> I thought we would have to show a certain level of income, and extra for each dependant and have our own health care.
> ...


You're thinking of the rules for an EU citizen.

It's looking less & less likely that we Brits will be EU citizens that long.

Currently for a non-EU citizen a non-lucrative - which means non-working - visa, the financial requirement is a bit over 30,000€ provable annual income for the first applicant & a % of that per dependant. 

If a non-EU citizen wishes to work here, the employer has to apply for a visa on their behalf, & part of the process is that they have to prove to the govt that no EU citizen is available for the position. So they are up against people from 27 other countries who don't need a visa.

The applicant & family cannot live in Spain while the application is being processed.

What they cannot do is move here & look for a job while here.


----------



## Lemoncurd76 (Oct 15, 2016)

I was basing it on:

Working, or not working, in Spain – after Brexit
If you wish to move to Spain after Brexit, but NOT work in Spain, you will need to apply for a ‘permiso de residencia no lucrativa’ meaning essentially a ‘non profit visa’. You will also have to prove you have money to live on, such as a regular permanent income (a salary would not count for this) or through bank statements showing that a minimum balance has been maintained over at least the last year, with your name and account number.

If you are an employee of a company in Spain, then they should be taking care of your application to stay.

Moving to Spain after Brexit as self employed
If you are looking to move to Spain and work for yourself, you can apply to be self employed, or ‘Autonomo’. You will need to be able to demonstrate the following, as well as applying for permanent residence as set out above, i.e. ‘permiso de residencia de larga duración’. The commercial activity you will be doing must comply with Spanish rules and you must:

have the relevant qualifications
have sufficient funds to invest in the activity to make it viable
give the number of people you will employ, if any
have sufficient funds to support yourself, on top of the funds for the activity (see above)
Provide a business plan which makes sense to the Spanish Authorities
not be suffering from a serious illness


And yes, obviously was aware about leaving on 29th March, but I thought I understood that we had until the end of 2020 to be able to settle there.

With my husband's work, he probably could prove that he has skills that no other EU countries have, as skills are more developed in the UK. I didn't realise we couldn't live there though whilst looking for that job.

We've been desperate to move back to Spain for 12 years, and now we have decided to bite the bullet and just do it (without employment in advance), and seems we still might not get there...


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Lemoncurd76 said:


> I was basing it on:
> 
> Working, or not working, in Spain – after Brexit
> If you wish to move to Spain after Brexit, but NOT work in Spain, you will need to apply for a ‘permiso de residencia no lucrativa’ meaning essentially a ‘non profit visa’. You will also have to prove you have money to live on, such as a regular permanent income (a salary would not count for this) or through bank statements showing that a minimum balance has been maintained over at least the last year, with your name and account number.
> ...


Yes its a shame but still that's the way it goes after Britain leaves the EU, who knows it might
be easier to emigrate to Australia and work there than here in Spain.

There again for those who are not required to work in an office and the nature of
their work allows them to work from home, over the Internet then Freelancing
or becoming a Digital Nomad could side step the Brexit issue.

I've been following the Digital Nomads and how they get around living and working in Spain
by following a 'no fixed abode' lifestyle. Apparently the British ones couldn't care less
about Brexit and reckon they can just work under the radar in Spain, as the work they
do for themselves over the internet doesn't deprive a Spaniard of a job
and if the authorities do catch onto them - they can simply up sticks to another country.

Of course the British Digital Nomads knight in shining armour during Brexit, has
been Estonia and its decision to grant the Estonia Digital Nomad Visa who's
goal is to issue eligible DM's & Freelancers with Visa's by the end of this year.
The beauty of the Estonian DM Visa is that it doesn't require the freelancer or
DM to pay taxes in Estonia, so long as they pay taxes to someone, somewhere.

One EU Country already issues a generous 3 year Freelancer Visa and that's
Germany which has been very popular with DM's to sidestep the strict Schengen
Visa Requirements that only allow 90 days travel in every 180 day period
within the Schengen zone.


Six countries that offer Long term Visa's for Digital Nomads & Freelancers


----------

